# Wine by the month



## Jericurl (Nov 11, 2013)

I think I've decided I want to make a 1 gallon batch of experimental wine every month.
That way I can continue to learn, but not have massive amounts of wine around.
There are only two of us in the house and it's small, only about 1000 sq ft, so space is at a premium.

This month's experimental batch is Cranberry Chocolate.
Right now I have it simmering on my stove.

So far:

1 gal cranberry juice
4 oz cocoa bits
2 cans grape/cranberry concentrate, plus a bit of water to rinse out containers
1 cup Hershey’s special dark cocoa

I plan on pouring it all in the bucket, letting it cool down, then measuring SG, adding sugar, nutrient, bentonite, tannin, etc.

I can't decide if adding one habanero pepper would add another layer of pizzazz or if I should just leave it cran/choc.

eta: This stuff tastes good. Really, really good...

eta: Ok, this is the final recipe and yeast has been pitched.

1 gal craberry juice
4 oz crushed cocoa bits
2 cans grape/cranberry concentrate
1 cup Hershey’s special dark cocoa
1 tsp tannin
1 tsp yeast energizer
1 tsp yeast nutrient
1 tsp pectic enzyme
1/2 habanero pepper
1 campden tablet
2 lbs sugar
SG @ 1.12
pitched Lavlin EC 1118 on 11/12/13


----------



## Elmer (Nov 11, 2013)

Sounds really good. That pepper will add a nice pop to the flavor!


----------



## Ebonheart (Nov 11, 2013)

Wow, a wine a month is actually a great idea for a beginner like me. Thanks!


----------



## Jericurl (Nov 11, 2013)

I do have a couple of 6 gallon batches going and I just bottled 6 gallons of Dragon's Blood. 

I figure that will keep me in enough wine while I can experiment and learn.

If I screw something up or something doesn't turn out, it's only 5 bottles.

Of course, on the flipside, if it's great....it's only 5 bottles.

Anyway,
that will allow me to experiment with some small amounts.
When people start talking about oaking and tannins and body and things of that nature, I really have no idea what they are talking about. I understand it intellectually but not how to interpret it when I drink my own wine.
Smaller batches will help me experiment with things of that nature, etc.


----------



## Rampage4all (Nov 11, 2013)

Just remember to catalog all you do and how you did it. So when you get the one you love you can duplicate it.


----------



## keahunter (Nov 11, 2013)

That's a great idea...think I'll get some gallon jugs and do the same thing.


----------



## the_rayway (Nov 11, 2013)

Can I join too? Lol! Fantastic idea Jericurl!

Shall we call it the 'Wine of the Month Club'?


----------



## Medic8106 (Nov 11, 2013)

That's kinda what I am doing...I have (12) 1 gallon jugs that I got at a flea market for $1 a piece. I started making wine this September and so far have the following started...

Chocolate-Strawberry
Welch's Niagara
Sunflower
Welch's White Grape-Peach
Cranberry/Blueberry/Blackberry

My next batch WILL be a 6 gallon batch of Dragon Blood everyone is talking about...I need wine to drink sooner than later.


----------



## jethro (Nov 11, 2013)

I think if you add the habanero pepper, you'll ruin it. Of course, I haven't actually tried this, so I could be wrong.

I kinda started doing the 1-gallon experimental wine thing. But mainly because I have yet to drink a wine that I have made that I like. 

When I drink a wine that I have made that actually tastes good, then of course, I'll wish that I had another five or ten gallons of it.


----------



## Jericurl (Nov 11, 2013)

I like it.

Wine of the month club.
We can each do a one gallon batch. 
Do we want to try the same kind of wine, or each of us do something different?

I plan on bottling each batch at around the 4 to 6 month range, then trying it in the month it was made. So if everything works out correctly, I'll be drinking my first bottle of cranberry chocolate in November 2014.
I'm hoping to do one every single month. In the meantime, I've got half a kit going, my 6 gallons of prickly pear, and my bottled Dragon's Blood. I think that will keep me settled for a bit while I plan my batches. I do plan on starting another batch of Dragon's Blood just to keep me out of my 1 gallon batches.

(Incidentally, I actually started this last month with apple/chamomile wine.)


----------



## Jericurl (Nov 11, 2013)

Jethro, 
Of course I would read your post after I've already cut up the pepper and thrown it in!


I think it may work out ok.
I cook quite a bit and have made soap for years so I'm pretty good at picking out things that work well together. I could have missed this and it may end up fubar, who knows.

I think this combo is going to be good. I'm taking the same approach in blending a perfume. The cranberry adds the fruit and the tartness, which would be my middle and top notes. The chocolate and grape concentrate adds in a base notes and helps round off the edges. I think the habanero will give it a pinch of the unexpected. Habaneros tend to have a floral, tangy flavor once you get past the heat and I think that will pair nicely with both the cranberry and chocolate.
Of course, now I am second guessing myself so I took out half of the habanero.


----------



## buckhorn (Nov 11, 2013)

Jericurl - I think the pepper is a good idea in that wine. I have had good German chocolate that had hot pepper in it and that little bit of flavor (after-flavor?) really made the chocolate pop.
My only concern would be you only have a gallon of wine and the habanero being a strong pepper --- be careful you do not leave it too long and overpower the rest of the batch into a "tobasco wine"

_footnote:_ I am a newbie, have tried a couple kits but have not attempted anything beyond that yet -- so, I am not expert on this, just my opinion....


----------



## the_rayway (Nov 11, 2013)

Why not go half way and do 1/2 a pepper? We have an amazing Mexican restaurant in the city and they make dark chocolate chili cookies that are to die for. 

Plus, habaneros are quite sweet and floral once you get past the heat, like you mentioned. Good luck!

I think it would be fun to have each of us start different 1 gallon batches and post the recipes in a thread. Then we could compare notes and try each other's recipes as well! I like the 'taste at one year' mark idea too. 

Lol, let's do it up!


----------



## Jericurl (Nov 11, 2013)

That's exactly what I ended up doing. 

I took half the habanero out, so hopefully it will be a very mild zing.

I think this is going to be a lot of fun.


----------



## LoneStarLori (Nov 11, 2013)

Wine of the month club.. Love it! I'm in. 

A different one for each person is a good idea. That way we can share successes and failures on different recipes instead of just one. I know my first is going to be the vidalia onion one from Jack Keller. Which will be a cooking wine. Someone mentioned it another thread yesterday and it looks intriguing.

Btw, Lindt makes a dark chocolate chili bar. It's delish.


----------



## Jericurl (Nov 12, 2013)

So, I think I've already ran into an issue.

I swear when I added my sugar yesterday, my SG was right at 1.10.

Today it was a bit cooler in the house. When I went to pitch my yeast, my hydrometer is sitting at 1.12. How in the world did this happen? I mean, granted, I was on allergy meds yesterday, but I don't think I would flub it up that badly.
Should I attempt to fix it now, or wait until it is done?
Or should I just leave it?


----------



## jamesngalveston (Nov 12, 2013)

calibrate your hydrometer at every reading helps....
get a digital thermometer, get water to about 68 degrees, add hydrometer for about 2 minutes, take must reading...
hydrometers can flucuate alot with temps..... plus are minus the calibration.
and watch the meds...lol


----------



## Jericurl (Nov 12, 2013)

Yeah, yeah.....tell me about it on the meds.

Weather is changing here and I've been miserable all weekend. Finally took something yesterday, then felt like I was walking through jello all day. I almost burnt the ribs I was cooking!

I will have to get a digital thermometer. 


In the meantime, I guessing I will just have a high alcohol wine then? Should I add anymore nutrient or anything to keep the yeast from stressing?


----------



## jamesngalveston (Nov 12, 2013)

give it a couple days and add some nutrient, then in a day add a little more.
and if you have a swirling, fizzing ferment dont fret, all is good.
You do not need a huge cap are bublling to have a good ferment.


----------



## Winenoob66 (Nov 12, 2013)

Wine of the month club sounds good to me I'm in.


----------



## Winenoob66 (Nov 12, 2013)

I only have a wine cooler thing going on right now though. Just a 5 gallon sugar wash that will be divided in gallon sizes then back sweetened with different kinds of concentrates


----------



## the_rayway (Nov 12, 2013)

I started up a spreadsheet while thinking about the Wine of the Month Club, listing all the ingredients that go on sale/are in season at certain times of the year.

I've already got enough ideas for 2 years worth of 1 gallon/month!


----------



## Jericurl (Nov 12, 2013)

Wow!

I'm no where near that organized. What are you going to go with for November's wine?

I've already got my idea for the December wine and I'm gathering supplies.

Werther's Originals, vanilla bean, and oak.


----------



## Jericurl (Nov 12, 2013)

Winenoob, I've never heard of what you are doing, can you post a little more about it?


----------



## Winenoob66 (Nov 12, 2013)

I had first gotten the idea of seeing if I could get Barcardi Strawberry Daiquiri mix to ferment into a kinda strawberry wine, and someone suggested I check out this video and see if I would be interested in trying this instead so I gave it a shot.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3nWUa4FkMw[/ame]

This will explain everything that I am actually doing but I will say he is a little Vague on the sugar used for the SG so here is what I done

hot water to dissolve 20 cups sugar
2 1/2 tsp yeast energizer
5 tsp yeast nutrient
water to 5 gallons
EC 1118

run it dry, divide into gallons, then back sweeten each with any kind of concentrate ya like, will take 2 regular juice concentrates or 3 of the barcardi mixers per gallon. not meant to be cleared but you probably could if ya wanted to.

Also I was just using the video as an example to get his mixing idea ya don't need to watch the whole thing, it is pretty long. But he does go into back sweetening the mixes towards the end


----------



## LoneStarLori (Nov 12, 2013)

Winenoob, This is just my opinion, but I think you are on the right track with your idea to ferment Daiquiri mix. Using the fermenting sugar and water method and adding flavorings will not give you much more than alcoholic, flavored water. Like a flavored vodka, only less ABV. 
By using the daiquiri base and fermenting it, you are going to get a more complex drink. The yeasties do their thing and it transforms more than just alcohol. It changes flavor profiles.


----------



## Jericurl (Nov 12, 2013)

Noob,

That sounds interesting but I also wonder if just running water/sugar and back flavoring is going to end up giving you a wine that will taste very thin.
(If that is the correct word. I know how it feels/tastes, but I'm not sure how to describe it)
I know I read somewhere that just plain water/sugar either made for a poor ferment or stressed the yeast, I can't remember which.
But it looks like you take care of that aspect with the addition of the nutrients and energizer.
I'll be very interested in hearing how this turns out.
If it is good, then I would imagine the sky would be the limit once you start taking a look at bacardi mixers and flavor syrups (like those used at soda shops and coffee bars)

How is it fermenting so far? Any off smells?


----------



## Jericurl (Nov 13, 2013)

Lori,

I forgot to ask earlier about the onion wine.
That sounds amazing, but I wouldn't know what to use it in, other than soup.


----------



## sour_grapes (Nov 13, 2013)

Any chance you had sugars that were undissolved, sitting on the bottom the first time you took the measurement, and they would have dissolved by the second time?


----------



## Jericurl (Nov 13, 2013)

Paul, 

I don't think so. My solution was pretty warm when I added the sugar and I used a large wire whisk to whip the heck out of it.


----------



## ShelleyDickison (Nov 13, 2013)

Jericurl said:


> Wow! I'm no where near that organized. What are you going to go with for November's wine? I've already got my idea for the December wine and I'm gathering supplies. Werther's Originals, vanilla bean, and oak.



This sounds really good. Do you already have a recipe you can share.


----------



## Winenoob66 (Nov 13, 2013)

lol I liked the idea of the Vanilla Bean and Oak myself and I have been wondering what a little carmel would be like in that also.

On that sugar wash it really has a blank type smell ya can smell the alcohol but that's about it. But pretty much what I expected it to smell like. it is about done fermenting now I will be mixing this in a day or 2, then I will toss in an update on it.


----------



## the_rayway (Nov 13, 2013)

Jericurl said:


> Wow!
> 
> I'm no where near that organized. What are you going to go with for November's wine?
> 
> ...



Lol - organized says you - mostly bedridden says me! I'm recovering from a surgery I had on Friday. So I have 4 weeks of 'stay in bed and do nothing'. Hah! My brain is working just fine, so I need to keep it busy until I'm able to be more up and about.

I've already got November's wine going - a pure apple juice with cayennes and habaneros. It'll hopefully be a cooking wine (maybe sipping too). I'll post the recipe as soon as I hobble down the stairs to find my wine log. According to others on the site it should be really good in chili and spaghetti sauce.

December though: according to my list: mandarin oranges, cranberries, spices, chocolate, and candy canes will be 'in season'. I'm thinking about either a mint chocolate or a spiced mead. Thoughts?

The werthers,vanilla and oak sounds yummy. You're in Canada right? Have you gone to the Vanilla Food Company for your beans? They're amazing, and so, so cheap! They also have specialty cinnamons


----------



## Jericurl (Nov 13, 2013)

I don't have a recipe yet for the Werther's wine.

I think I'm going to add enough of the candy to try to get the SG up pretty close to my starting level, then maybe add a bit of sugar to help it along if needed.
I know I'll be adding some pectic enzyme to it as well as yeast energizer and nutrient.
Right now my reading is focusing on whether I want to add the vanilla bean and oak in the primary or wait until secondary.
I'm leaning towards adding oak in the primary and adding the vanilla during secondary.


Rayway,
Unfortunately I'm down in Texas, so I'll have to find something a wee bit closer to home. Shipping from Canada gets expensive.
I'll definitely be looking for a supplier for vanilla beans though. I'm also wanting to start a few bottles of homemade vanilla extract, let it age a year, then give out for Christmas 2014.


----------



## the_rayway (Nov 13, 2013)

Hey Jericurl,
That company offers a flat rate ship to the US as well (had never looked into it before). The last batch I ordered from them was a 1/4 Lb of Madagascar Bourbon Vanilla Beans - came out to 29 beans for $24 plus shipping. I'm just using the last of them now. They are SO GOOD! My next order will likely be for 1Lb, as I've got both sides of the family addicted to fresh vanilla now. Would also like to try mixing a few types of beans into a vanilla mead to see what they offer.

I also make homemade vanilla to give away, plus home made Kaluah. People go wild over my Kaluah  I've been wondering about finding a tiny oak barrel and oaking my vanilla. Haven't decided on that one yet though.


----------



## LoneStarLori (Nov 13, 2013)

Jericurl said:


> Lori,
> 
> I forgot to ask earlier about the onion wine.
> That sounds amazing, but I wouldn't know what to use it in, other than soup.



I'm thinking sauces and deglazing pans. Hopefully it will be good on steamed veggies too.


----------



## LoneStarLori (Nov 13, 2013)

I may have to do this Strawberry chocolate wine too. If I start it now, it will be ready for gift giving next christmas.


----------



## Winenoob66 (Nov 14, 2013)

Hey Rayway

I do an easy Kaluah mix all my friends are nutz over, mine is as follows:

KAHLUA

Pan #1 Bring 5 cups water to boil. 
Add 4 cups sugar. Stir to dissolve. 
Bring to second boil. Stir constantly 5 to 6 mins. 
Remove immediately from heat.



Pan #2 Bring 5 cups water to boil. 
Remove from heat and immediately add 
1/4 to 1/2 cup Folger's instant coffee. (Be sure to remove from heat as it will bubble over.) 
(I use 1/3 cup).
Let both pans cool to room temperature. 
Combine pans and add 
2 oz. PURE vanilla and a fifth of Everclear. 

Stir and enjoy


----------



## the_rayway (Nov 14, 2013)

Winenoob66 said:


> Hey Rayway
> 
> I do an easy Kaluah mix all my friends are nutz over, mine is as follows:
> 
> ...



Hey Winenoob,
That's pretty similar to mine:
9 cups fresh brewed coffee (I like to use a sweet, dark roast, fresh ground beans)
9 cups sugar
9 cups vodka
9 fresh, split vanilla beans

Once the coffee is brewed, I stir the sugar in until it's dissolved. Split the vanilla beans and toss into the hot mixture. Wait till it cools. Put mixture into large glass container, and add vodka. 

Taste often, and once you're happy with the vanilla flavour, discard pods and strain mixture (or don't strain and have small vanilla seeds for 'character). After a month or two, it's really mellow and smooth 

LonestarLori: I've been eyeballing that recipe for a little while as well. It just seems too good to be true! Then again, the Orange Chocolate Port I did is pretty amazing. I find I want more chocolate taste though.


----------



## the_rayway (Nov 14, 2013)

*November Wine - Hot Pepper*

Here is my contribution for November. 

I`ve heard all kinds of wonderful things about hot pepper cooking wine, and just had to give a try to making my own. I`m hoping this will take the place of my hot pepper oil - which is very labour intensive, only lasts for a month in the fridge, and is never quite as hot as I would like it to be. My family likes it spicy, but I played it fairly conservative for my first batch as I wan`t sure what the ferment would do to the hotness of the peppers. Any they were HOT this year!

*Ingredient List*
- 4L pure apple juice
- .5 tsp pectic enzyme
- 1 tsp yeast nutrient
- .25 tsp tannin
- 1 campden tab
- .25 tsp bentonite
- sugar to 1.104
- k1-V1116 yeast
- 2 cayenne peppers, split, with seeds
- 4 habanero peppers, split, no seeds

*10.28.13*
- Chucked everything into the primary except yeast and pectic enzyme. 
- Stirred like mad until the sugar was dissolved.
- O.G. 1.104

*10.29.13*
- Added Pectic enzyme. 
- Stir.

*10.30.13*
- Pitched yeast

*10.31.13-11.3.13*
- Stirred like a mad thing a few times per day. Decent foaming action during fermentation. 
- Had to be very careful, as the gas that came up burned the eyes, nose, and throat because of the hot peppers. 

*11.4.13*
- `Racked` to a 1 gallon carboy (i.e. dumped through a strainer to get chunks out)
- S.G. .999


----------



## reefman (Nov 14, 2013)

Love this thread, "Wine of the Month" should be a "stickie." You folks are really thinking outside the box.
You can take the Folgers coffee one step further and use single origin coffee. 
I roast my own coffee, and have found so many different flavors from all over the world, would probably make unique wines as well.


----------



## LoneStarLori (Nov 14, 2013)

the_rayway said:


> LonestarLori: I've been eyeballing that recipe for a little while as well. It just seems too good to be true! Then again, the Orange Chocolate Port I did is pretty amazing. I find I want more chocolate taste though.



Which chocolate orange kit did you do? I'm 2 weeks into the WE Selection kit. I ordered some dutch chocolate off Amazon today for the strawberry wine. I'm wondering it I should add a little extra chocolate to the port I'm doing.


----------



## wineforfun (Nov 14, 2013)

This is how I have been doing things since I started a year ago. I make only 1 gal. and 2 gal. batches. I have a couple of recipes I really like and continue to experiment. When I get enough of them, then I will look at making bigger batches. 

Mine is a twofold issue right now. A. I don't have room for numerous 6 gal. carboys and B. I like to always have something fermenting. 
Plus, with making a bunch of 6 gal. batches, I can't consume them as fast as I make them.


----------



## the_rayway (Nov 14, 2013)

I also did the WE Selection Port, when it first came out last year. At bottling, it was ok, but I haven't tasted it since then - that was last January. Looks like it's time to get another bottle out to test!

Reefman - I'm not sure how this would become a 'stickie', but welcome aboard! Will you be joining us?


----------



## Jericurl (Nov 14, 2013)

Reefman, you should join us!
As far as the coffee goes, how would you get around the bitterness of the coffee? Also, I wonder if the caffeine translates over into the wine.

Wineforfun, I'm exactly where you are.
I'm new, don't have a lot of room, and still learning.
I really wish I could find 2 gallon carboys.


----------



## Jericurl (Nov 14, 2013)

Rayway,

Oh man, that hot pepper wine sounds fantastic. 
I'm interested to see how hot it turns out with four peppers.
We go through hot chili oil like mad in this house. I'd love to have some pepper wine to use as a marinade or as a base for spicy dipping sauce.
I'm already thinking it would go great mixed with some yogurt, maybe a little ghee, and some mint.
This may be my January wine contribution.
I'm also seriously considering the onion wine that Lori is doing.
That poured over a pot roast or coq au vin.....yeah, I'll definitely be doing the onion wine at some point.





ok. For the thread in general, I'm throwing a suggestion out based on what I'm going to do.
When I am training at work, at the end of the day we sit down and I have the trainee tell me one thing that they did well/went well (there's always something, even if it's just "I showed up on time and my shoes match."). Then I have them pick something that could have gone better and how they could have facilitated it going better (in 911 training, there are usually several things to choose from). Then I have them tell me one thing they learned today.

I think I'm going to approach Wine of the Month the same way. Something I could have done better on a particular batch and how. Something that went very well. And something that I learned. Hopefully I will have something to say each and every time.
I've been documenting the recipes, etc in GoogleDocs, but I think I want to get an actual notebook to start recording my information.

eta:
I got the general idea for wine of the month by reading Ben Hardy's Adventures in winemaking book/blog. He does smaller batches, keeps records of everything, then records his thoughts/impressions with each bottle that he drinks after letting them age a year or more. He's got some interesting wines (like celery). Some of them turn out surprisingly good and others tank pretty spectacularly. Anyway, I just thought it was a wonderful exercise for me since I'm brand new to this.


----------



## Winenoob66 (Nov 14, 2013)

I like the idea of stating what we could of done better, and what we were glad we done to make it as come out as good as it was, and also what we think we could do to improve it more. Even if it is just tossing it out the window lol


----------



## Winenoob66 (Nov 14, 2013)

I am thinking strongly on doing Jack Kellar's Garlic Cooking Wine for my Dec. project. I cook a lot of pasta dishes and believe this might be right in that alley of flavors.


----------



## LoneStarLori (Nov 14, 2013)

Jericurl, as long as there won't be a math quiz, that sounds like a good idea. 

Rayway, it _IS_ time to taste it again. It's almost a year and should be ripe about now. Let me know what you think about the chocolate content.


----------



## Jericurl (Nov 14, 2013)

Lori,

No quizzes! It's just about sharing, learning, and realizing how much you have learned as you go!


----------



## the_rayway (Nov 14, 2013)

Hey folks, this all sounds great to me! I keep a hardcopy notebook with all the batches I make in it, and my weird notes along the way, so I'm hoping this will better distill my thoughts as I type everything out. 

Winenoob - I've been eyeing that recipe over the last week. If you do it, make sure to post and give updates! Are you thinking of roasting any of the garlic? I had wondered if that might make it just a bit more intense with the sweetness roasting brings.

Jericurl - your post about the different uses was totally making me drool  As my Mom said today when she visited: "there is so much _imagination_ that these people have, so many good ideas!"

LoneStarLori - As soon as I'm off my pain meds - I'm going to crack a bottle and let you know. I promised as few others I would let them know how it went 'by the book' as I didn't do any tweaks to the kit. I'm a sucker for a Terry's Chocolate Orange.


----------



## Jericurl (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm really interested in hearing from you guys that make/made/making port.

I've only had port once.
It tasted like dry syrup with some gasoline mixed in it.
And it was expensive!
I haven't tried it since then and I hear so much about it that I think I might be missing something.


----------



## Winenoob66 (Nov 15, 2013)

Mmm dry syrup with gasoline mixed in lmao


----------



## Winenoob66 (Nov 15, 2013)

I was informed today that I have got to start a Apfelwein batch for Xmas 2014. It probably would be extremely good to by then.

Oh to be honest I hadn't thought about roasting the garlic first but that does sound like a wonderful idea. I was actually thinking on a double batch.(2 1gal mixes) one of them being straight garlic and one being garlic and onion. lol That will be a lot of cooking wine.


----------



## Jericurl (Nov 15, 2013)

Oh, I don't know. 

I'm betting if it turns out it will disappear a lot quicker than you would like it to....


----------



## Jericurl (Nov 15, 2013)

SG on the Cranberry chocolate is slowly going down. It's been cooler here this last week and I am loathe to start turning on the heater regularly. The house temperature is hoovering around 65 pretty regularly. (I know, I know...I'll get a thermometer for the wine)
Right now SG is sitting at around 1.09. Still smells pretty good, but looks pretty gross. I've been stirring it twice a day and everytime I open it, there is a big foamy top to stir down.


----------



## wineforfun (Nov 15, 2013)

Jericurl said:


> Reefman, you should join us!
> As far as the coffee goes, how would you get around the bitterness of the coffee? Also, I wonder if the caffeine translates over into the wine.
> 
> Wineforfun, I'm exactly where you are.
> ...



Jeri,
I just use a 3 gallon'ish primary and then rack into 2 - 1 gallon carboys. I usually stay on course with whatever recipe I am using in one of the carboys and then do some "tweaking" to the second one for some experimentation.


----------



## BernardSmith (Nov 15, 2013)

*Coffee wine*



reefman said:


> Love this thread, "Wine of the Month" should be a "stickie." You folks are really thinking outside the box.
> You can take the Folgers coffee one step further and use single origin coffee.
> I roast my own coffee, and have found so many different flavors from all over the world, would probably make unique wines as well.



I made a coffee wine using a local coffee shop's ground coffee (cocamochanut - a mix of coconut, cocoa and coffee). After a year the bitterness is subsiding and the flavors are coalescing. I think it may take another 6 months to a year to peak. The fellow who runs our LHBS asked me what food I would pair this with and I had to think for a bit.. but it strikes me that it would go very nicely with ice cream on a warm summer day...


----------



## wineforfun (Nov 15, 2013)

I too, keep a notebook with every little detail concerning a batch. I also leave room to make notes about how a bottle tastes at 1 mo., 3 mos., 6 mos., 12 mos., etc.


----------



## reefman (Nov 15, 2013)

BernardSmith said:


> I made a coffee wine using a local coffee shop's ground coffee (cocamochanut - a mix of coconut, cocoa and coffee). After a year the bitterness is subsiding and the flavors are coalescing. I think it may take another 6 months to a year to peak. The fellow who runs our LHBS asked me what food I would pair this with and I had to think for a bit.. but it strikes me that it would go very nicely with ice cream on a warm summer day...


Hmmm, maybe Scrambled eggs and bacon would pair well too!


----------



## Winenoob66 (Nov 16, 2013)

Here is what i had going but bandits raided my hide away
10/4/13 late @ night
1 gallon must 
Apple Starting Gravity is @ 1.090
2 cans Apple Juice Concentrate 
2 cups Sugar
1 Tsp Yeast Nutrient
Lalvin EC-1118 Yeast
cold crashed 10/14/13

Hit it with bentonite but date was not recorded. Was also racked off Lees and ended up with only 1/2 gallon of wine after clearing due to bandits.

apple review 11/16/13
crystal clear
Bouquet is refreshing, clean, appley
Taste 
slight heat, bitter, not a strong taste of apples.

conclusion would need more time for apple flavor to come forward more

Must take more precautions due to bandits


----------



## the_rayway (Nov 16, 2013)

Damn bandits ::


----------



## Stressbaby (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm in.
My November recipe is Lime-Ginger:
8 limes, rind and juice (this batch had 2 store-bought limes and 6 large Persian limes from my greenhouse)
1 can Welch's concentrate
30g chopped fresh ginger root
30g crystallized ginger
1# 10oz sugar
1t yeast nutrient, divided additions
1/4t tannin
1t pectic
3.75 quarts water
D47 yeast

Zest and juice fruit. Chop ginger, at to 1 pint water, bring to boil. Strain water into primary, add ginger back to pot and add another 1 pint water. Bring back to boil, simmer 1 hr, then strain water into primary. Add zest, juice, tannin, sugar, water, 1/2 nutrient, grape concentrate. When cool, 1t pectic. After 12 hours, yeast starter. Keep fermentation temp down to 20C (I do this by putting the bucket in a larger bucket and putting 2-4 ice packs in between the two buckets, changing out every 12 hours or so). Add second half teaspoon nutrient at around 1/3 sugar depletion. At 1.010 move to secondary, then usual care after that.


----------



## the_rayway (Nov 16, 2013)

Stressbaby said:


> I'm in.
> My November recipe is Lime-Ginger:
> 8 limes, rind and juice (this batch had 2 store-bought limes and 6 large Persian limes from my greenhouse)
> 1 can Welch's concentrate
> ...



Welcome! 
This sounds really interesting - I'm working (i.e. ignoring) a peach ginger wine that has been sitting for the last few months. I put waaay too much ginger into it and there is no peach flavour! Looking forward to hearing how this come out.


----------



## Stressbaby (Nov 16, 2013)

the_rayway said:


> Welcome!
> This sounds really interesting - I'm working (i.e. ignoring) a peach ginger wine that has been sitting for the last few months. I put waaay too much ginger into it and there is no peach flavour! Looking forward to hearing how this come out.



How much ginger did you use?
I made a lemongrass ginger wine which came out pretty good, 3 gal using 60g fresh and 70g crystallized. I've made the lime without ginger before and came out great, but very prominent lime taste so for this 1 gal recipe I upped the ginger a bit to keep up with the lime.


----------



## the_rayway (Nov 16, 2013)

Stressbaby said:


> How much ginger did you use?
> I made a lemongrass ginger wine which came out pretty good, 3 gal using 60g fresh and 70g crystallized. I've made the lime without ginger before and came out great, but very prominent lime taste so for this 1 gal recipe I upped the ginger a bit to keep up with the lime.



Hey Stressbaby,
I used an inch long, 1/2 inch round piece of fresh ginger, which I simmered with the water, then strained (squeezed) into the primary. It is in a gallon and a half batch.


----------



## Jericurl (Nov 16, 2013)

Grossest ferment ever....but I'm down to 1.06


----------



## the_rayway (Nov 17, 2013)

Jericurl said:


> Grossest ferment ever....but I'm down to 1.06



This reminds me of the 'Earnest Scared Stupid' movie - where he kisses boogerlips. Bhahahaha! Totally gross.


----------



## LoneStarLori (Nov 17, 2013)

Jericurl said:


> Grossest ferment ever....but I'm down to 1.06



I can't argue with that Jeri. it just looks gross. But I bet it will be one of the best ever. Kind of the ugly duckling syndrome. 

I started my chocolate-strawberry yesterday using *Jack cellars recipe*  *. Oh _ EM _Gee!!!* It smells like someone poured all my guilty pleasures into a bucket then decided to make me inhale it. 

Here's my initial setup. I took the SG reading after adding the chocolate sludge so I am not 100% sure if the reading is accurate.

I still plan to do the onion wine as soon as I have a free fermenter. Hopefully Monday.







http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a219/lsbeyer58/wine pics/chocStraw-11-15-13b.jpghttp://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a219/lsbeyer58/wine pics/chocStraw-11-15-13b.jpg


----------



## Medic8106 (Nov 17, 2013)

Lori - I assume that you have not tried the strawberry-chocolate before? I started mine in Sept this year and it is looking good! Can't wait to try it.


----------



## Stressbaby (Nov 17, 2013)

FWIW, I've read here that it is best to reserve one primary bucket solely for the pepper-onion wines; that it is hard to get that smell or taste out of the bucket and you won't want to use that bucket again for regular fruit wines.


----------



## Winenoob66 (Nov 17, 2013)

Stressbaby said:


> FWIW, I've read here that it is best to reserve one primary bucket solely for the pepper-onion wines; that it is hard to get that smell or taste out of the bucket and you won't want to use that bucket again for regular fruit wines.



I had never heard this before, Thx for the warning.


----------



## LoneStarLori (Nov 17, 2013)

Medic8106 said:


> Lori - I assume that you have not tried the strawberry-chocolate before? I started mine in Sept this year and it is looking good! Can't wait to try it.



Nope, this is my first time. Did you use Kellers recipe? Is it tasting like wine yet?

Following his recommendations, it won't be ready till about next Thanksgiving.


----------



## weaverschmitz (Nov 17, 2013)

I like your idea of wine of the month club. 

Every year when I harvest my grapes i take half the batch and do as little as possible to capture the terroir of our area in Wisconsin. The other batch I use to experiment. It helps to try new things to help perfect a recipe without losing an entire harvest. 

Regarding habanero in your recipe, I think cayenne pepper would be a better fit. Mayan chocolate recipes typically use cayenne. I'm currently making a mead with this pepper and it gave it a wonderful finish. 

Good luck with your wine of the month and keep us posted.


----------



## weaverschmitz (Nov 17, 2013)

I also use separate racking tubes when making pepper wine for this same reason.

So how are you going to start the wine of the month club? Are you going to use this thread or start a new one each month or a new one for each recipe? Just wondering since I plan to follow along until spring and then join in when my fruit is ready to harvest.


----------



## Jericurl (Nov 17, 2013)

Lori,

That stuff is going to be spectacular! It does smell wonderful doesn't it? Maybe I will try that one in February. It can be my Valentines wine for the following year.
BTW, I really like the font you used in your picture. You should consider using that on your label.

Weaverschmitz, 
That is interesting about the cayenne. I've made a note about that and will definitely keep it in mind when I taste it next year.
How big is your grape harvest each year? What kind are they?

As far as how we should do this ...I don't know, I'm guessing whatever majority thinks will work best.
If we keep the same thread month after month, it's going to be huge. And I absolutely hate having to dig through big threads.
What would you guys think of doing a separate thread each month and titling it <Month> Wine Club?
Then at the end of the month, someone can post the last response in the thread and make it a summary of names and what wine each person made. If it is something that catches on and is still going in a year, we can begin having two threads a month, one that is titled <Month> Wine Club (for starting new 1 gallon batches) and <Month 2013> Wine Club Results (for the previous year results), etc. 
What other ideas do you guys have?


----------



## Medic8106 (Nov 17, 2013)

LoneStarLori said:


> Nope, this is my first time. Did you use Kellers recipe? Is it taxing like wine yet?
> 
> Following his recommendations, it won't be ready till about next Thanksgiving.



Yes I used his recipe. I have only racked it once since starting, it is due to be racked again here in the beginning of Dec. I haven't tried it at all. I am trying to be very patient on trying anything! Hopefully it pays off in the end next year.


----------



## LoneStarLori (Nov 17, 2013)

Jericurl said:


> Lori,
> 
> That stuff is going to be spectacular! It does smell wonderful doesn't it? Maybe I will try that one in February. It can be my Valentines wine for the following year.
> BTW, I really like the font you used in your picture. You should consider using that on your label.
> ...



I think you are on the right track by giving it a month name. I was thinking the same thing as you regarding if it's still going in a year. lol. Let's hope we don't lose too many. 

I really didn't pay much attention to the font, it just came up in my Photoshop. I like it too though and will use it. it's called Cantabile for a Mac. It maybe something else in the PC world.


----------



## Polarhug (Nov 17, 2013)

Wonderfully fun idea! 

Question: Do you do over a gallon initially so you have some to top up with, and have exactly 1 gallon when you bottle... or do you plan on topping up with a commercial or similar wine? Just wondering since some of the recipes sound pretty unique.


----------



## vernsgal (Nov 17, 2013)

this is a great thread.I too have started trying 1 gal. recipes. I just started on the 5th of this month the chocolate maraschino mead for next Christmas
3 ½ lbs liquid honey
2 375 ml jars maraschino cherries (approx.. 2 lbs)
½ c cocoa
2 ¼ tsp acid blend
1 ¼ tsp yeast nutrient
¼ tsp yeast energizer
3/16 grape tannin
1/16 tsp k-meta (.36g)
1 pkg yeast lalvin 1118


----------



## the_rayway (Nov 17, 2013)

LoneStarLori said:


> I can't argue with that Jeri. it just looks gross. But I bet it will be one of the best ever. Kind of the ugly duckling syndrome.
> 
> I started my chocolate-strawberry yesterday using *Jack cellars recipe*  *. Oh _ EM _Gee!!!* It smells like someone poured all my guilty pleasures into a bucket then decided to make me inhale it.
> 
> ...



Ahhhh! Can this club include shipping our bottles around for others to taste?!? I wanted to lick my computer screen when I saw this. Lol, looks sooo good!


----------



## the_rayway (Nov 17, 2013)

Jericurl said:


> Lori,
> 
> That stuff is going to be spectacular! It does smell wonderful doesn't it? Maybe I will try that one in February. It can be my Valentines wine for the following year.
> BTW, I really like the font you used in your picture. You should consider using that on your label.
> ...



That sounds exactly like I was thinking. Do you want to start a November one and we will re-post our recipes in there? I was thinking some of the 'members' would change month to month, as people are able, etc. So if we organize it this way - with the summary at the end of the month, it will be easier to keep track of altogether.

Lonestarlori - I wanted to let you know, I popped open my Orange Chocolate Port tonight for a very tiny glass. It has really come along since I bottled it last year. It's much smoother, the orange has lost the 'fake' taste, is much more mellow and has fallen to the back quite a bit. The chocolate is really what you smell and taste right now! Nice, dark chocolate with a sort of kiss of candied orange. I'm liking it a lot, can't wait to see what it does over the next few years!


----------



## Jericurl (Nov 17, 2013)

Ok, new thread for November 2013 Wine of the Month Club has been posted.

Head on over there and post your recipes!
And thanks for everyone that is going to participate.
I think this is really going to be fun.

Rayway,
How long do you have to age port? I'm a little in awe of your willpower. If something is in the house and chocolate and it tastes good, I'm gonna be all over it like a chicken on a cheeto.


----------



## the_rayway (Nov 17, 2013)

Polarhug - I always plan to make slightly over a gallon so I have top up. That way I don't need to add any water/wine until maybe the last racking. Usually about one cup is all it takes for batches this small (from my, oh, 2ish years experience. Lol) 

Jeri - It's not willpower, it's selective memory loss! 
I've got three kit ports bottled: Apple Tatin Port (which is TO DIE FOR), Orange Chocolate, and Blackberry. Ideally, I would like to test them first at 6 months, then one year to start. I was feeling very unsure about the Orange Chocolate when I bottled it, so I decided to 'forget' until now. I'm doing the same with the Blackberry. The Apple Tatin was a different brand (RJS) and it never had that kit taste - which is why it was amazing at 6 months, and incredible at a year. So...the short answer long is that you should age it as long as you can before tasting it! Lol.


----------



## wineforfun (Nov 18, 2013)

Stressbaby said:


> FWIW, I've read here that it is best to reserve one primary bucket solely for the pepper-onion wines; that it is hard to get that smell or taste out of the bucket and you won't want to use that bucket again for regular fruit wines.



True to a degree. I used a primary for an apple/jalapeno wine and am still using it with no bad effects. I did clean it real well a few times and then sat it outside in the heat(a recommendation from someone).

I do know of some people on here though that have turned that "pepper" primary into a planter when done.


----------



## wineforfun (Nov 18, 2013)

Polarhug said:


> Wonderfully fun idea!
> 
> Question: Do you do over a gallon initially so you have some to top up with, and have exactly 1 gallon when you bottle... or do you plan on topping up with a commercial or similar wine? Just wondering since some of the recipes sound pretty unique.



Yes, I always make additional up front so I have some to top up with.


----------



## buckhorn (Nov 18, 2013)

I think your idea of how to organize this with a thread by month is a good one. One suggestion I am thinking (if the message board software allows it) -- make the first post in the monthly thread the summary -- instead of "at the end of the month". 
This would mean the first post would need to be edited to add the participants and their recipes, but someone will have to organize this information for the post at the end also.... 

The reason for this is 2 fold
a. the end of the month may not be the last of the posts to that thread as people read/comment/post questions after the month is over (esp if they have questions about the recipes being used...) -- hence, there is no guarantee that the post with the summary will be the last one and not stuck in the middle somewhere.
b. As months go by, it will be easier to open the thread and look at the first post with a summary to know if you need to look further in that thread for info on that recipe someone made that you want to try....

Just my $0.02 -- for what it is worth.


----------



## JohnT (Nov 19, 2013)

Jericurl, 

Just wondering, How did your prickly pear wine turn out? Is manthing excited about collecting more fruit next year?


----------



## Jericurl (Nov 19, 2013)

So far, so good.

Right now it's just aging out. It is very, very hot tasting right now and pretty dry.
I used my wine thief a couple of weeks ago to sneak some out and added a little bit of sugar to my glass. The first thing that hit me was that it tastes like communion wine to me. So the grape juice is predominate. I'm hoping once it all ages out and gets sweetened the prickly pear taste will come out to play.

Lol, a few weeks ago I mentioned that I wanted to try a lime/prickly pear version of Dragon's Blood. Manthing gave me some serious side eye when I said that. When we drove out to visit with my parents I was looking for any left over prickly pears on the side of the roads. He was muttering about not stopping the entire time. They were all gone though, so yeah, it'll definitely be next year before he has to deal with them again.
He's a good sport. I actually did get him to drink a couple of glasses of Dragon's Blood with me the other day.
There was no beer in the house, but still! There's hope for him.


----------



## JohnT (Nov 19, 2013)

Glad to hear it Jerri. 

If he had a couple of glasses, just think that any glass above and beyond the first one is applause!


----------

